
Raygun uses .NET Core to increase performance 2000% over Node.js - gregmac
https://customers.microsoft.com/en-US/story/raygun
======
gregmac
Apologies for the Microsoft source on this, but it was all I could find.
Interestingly, in December, Raygun posted about comparing performance of
different nodejs frameworks[1]. In that, though they conclude it's not the
fastest, they say:

> We still utilize express in our ingestion layer though in the future we may
> switch to an different language entirely.

So I'm guessing this is where they went. It would be great to see what other
considerations they had switching away from nodejs, and what else was
considered.

[1]: [https://medium.com/@raygunio/node-js-performance-
showdown-v7...](https://medium.com/@raygunio/node-js-performance-
showdown-v7-2-1-a-framework-comparison-4ecc359f743e)

